# Critique and info on lines



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Okay, I realize this isn't exactly how this forum is intended but I'd really like the input of the breed experts on this board - info on conformation would be interesting but I'm especially interested in thoughts on this dog's pedigree. I have a theory and hope to find out whether or not it's supported. The dog is female and two years old.

I apologize for the free stack. Still learning how to do a real one. 














































Thanks!!!


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

I would guess W. German workinglines. 

Black is not a popular color in the Am or W. German showlines. 

She does not have the build of an Am. showline either IMHO.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

East german


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I am guessing working lines or a mix with working lines. 

Flat withers and she is quite roached over the top line. She is a bit stretched and her croup should be longer though the angle of the croup is OK. Good angulation front and rear. Her pasterns are a bit steep and I would like to see better feet. Very dark eyes which are important on a black dog. Feminine head with very nice expression.


----------



## denwil2007 (Apr 15, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: chrubyI would guess W. German workinglines.
> 
> Black is not a popular color in the Am or W. German showlines.
> 
> She does not have the build of an Am. showline either IMHO.


I wonder why people keep saying that. The GV this year was a solid black, and I see several every show. Pet quality gsd's don't have the angualation that show pups do, so you can't judge by the body style alone in that case.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: littledmcEast german


Stocky build, rich black says DDR to me too. Either that or I'm just seeing what I like...


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> Quote:I wonder why people keep saying that.


Because compared to an American dog, this dog has no rear. And the GVx was a solid black. The GV was a black and tan.

And that's not true about the angulation of pet quality pups. I see a lot that have the angles that would do well in the show ring...standing. They just don't use those angles in motion as the show quality dogs do.

I say East German too


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

tho no expert,,I'm guessing a mix of lines as well,,german/american possibly.

I really like her head/expression, and personally I like a leggy dog, with that in mind, I agree with xeph, compared to american showlines,,she has no rear (which isn't a negative comment in anyway)

She's very pretty
diane


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: chasethedog
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: chrubyI would guess W. German workinglines.
> ...


Because it's true.







Black isn't a popular color in American lines, though of course they exist and some can do well in shows, but it is relatively uncommon compared to the other colors. And it's practically non-existant in German show lines.

This dog's structure bears no resemblance to what would typically be seen in American lines, "pet quality" or not.

My guess is primarily working lines, probably a mix of east and west.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

> Quote: This dog's structure bears no resemblance to what would typically be seen in American lines


This was my impression also but I'm still learning the differences between different working lines. 

Temperament wise she is extremely intelligent and has nerves any breeder would be proud of. She's a dominant bitch though which is making for fun times in my pack. Ah well, if fostering were easy, it wouldn't be as interesting.









Thanks everyone for your comments!


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

No comments about structure (boy, do I need to get some decent pics of my girl and post them here) but I just wanted to say that I have that exact collar for India--great bright colors for a girlie black dog! pupresq, you have good taste!!









~Kristin


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

What is her diet, that her teeth are so brilliantly white? BEAUTIFUL girl, by the way! My guess is West German working, with no East German. She has a West German head in my view. BEAUTY-FULL GIRL!


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I think you have lovely taste as well! 

I actually bought the collar originally for this foster girl because I was trying to girlie her up a bit 










And since she was adopted, like maybe 2 years ago, it's just been sitting there in my collar box unused. When I brought Dahlia home I was like "score!!!" I think she looks even prettier in it than Ruby the Rottie did.







I'm definitely coming around to these black GSDs, they're really pretty and they go with everything!


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

> Quote: What is her diet, that her teeth are so brilliantly white?


Are you referring to the iron masticators of doom?







I don't think it's dietary - I think it's genetic. She might actually be part superhero. 

That dog has chompers like nothing I've ever seen! She literally saws the arms and legs off stuffed animals in a single grind of her teeth. One minute it's a teddy bear, the next second half its face has been sawed right off, as if by a laser.

Seriously though - I have no idea. I have only had her two weeks and when she got here her coat was a total wreck and she showed signs of having been fed really crappy food. Since then we've been doing a better (though not ideal) food and adding omega threes and lots of brushing. But her teeth I take no credit for!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

GREAT job with her, by the way!!







Thanks for the info on her. What a stunning girl she is! Thank you for fostering her!


----------

